

Do We Really Know What Makes Us Healthy? - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/16/magazine/16epidemiology-t.html?ex=1347595200&en=ce44168aa0044276&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
naivehs
First olive oil was good, then bad, then good again. It seems that they can
find negatives about any food. People have to just stop avoiding and start
living. Power to the brain.

~~~
yters
I've started listening to my body more than the experts. After all, it has
alot more experience than they do.

